# MOBILE GAMING - general discussion & progress updates



## Flash (Aug 27, 2014)

So, there's a game suggestion thread and a game progress thread for PC where people discuss about the games they are playing and posting their progress. 
*Why can't be a thread for MOBILE GAMES?
*
Most of us play games in mobile daily, and some are addicted to it (i for one charge twice a day, as most of the battery depletes on online gaming). 
Let's share/discuss the interesting games with each other and maybe like-minded people can form a TDF clan (thanks to [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION], for bringing the idea here) as you all play in PC/console multiplayer games in mobile games too. 
*KEEP CALM AND GAME ON!!*

​


----------



## Anorion (Aug 28, 2014)

ooh niice
strangely enough, Im moving from mobile gaming to PC/Console gaming  funny to see so many mobile titles available on steam and windows store 

so these are games that I still like and play, and that survived through 3+ years of playing and deleting titles. What I like on mobile, is that old titles are as current as new ones, and there is no year wise pressure to keep playing new titles (though for some titles there is minute wise pressure  ). This is also fading on other platforms with active ecosystems. That way titles from all times are always active, updated and supported, so the shelf life of games are much longer. The deleted titles include Asphalt 8, NFS most wanted, Infinity Blade 2, Deus Ex, World of Goo, Anomaly Warzone Earth and Injustice. 

*Forever Drive* - trying to make tracks with high ratings on this one, and earn coin from winning online contests
*Dark Nebula 2* - this is a ball rolling game that turns into a bullet hell shooter in the last level
*Polara *- great for casual play, endless runner, where you have to shift between blue and red polarization to cross certain obstacles 
*Groove Coaste*r - Awesome Japanese music, getting the timing perfect is an obsession, game is made by Taito 
*Project 83113* - this is a tough platformer, 2.5D in the vein of A Perfect Cell. Controls are complex, and the game is not easy. 
*Plague Inc* - This is the most VFM title, Bang for Buck... there is just too much gameplay for the price. Have played this title through on iPhone 3GS, friend's Nexus 7 and cousin's Nexus 10
*S. Deadbeef* - Really old title, classic bullet hell shooter, playing through without deaths is impossible 
*Galaxy on Fire *- Can never delete this, Have space station stocked with Alcohol from all planets, collecting ships 
*Star Legends* - although not actively updated now, the devs fixed every small thing, and put in stuff the community demanded when it was actively developed. The intellectual property was from a for PC title called blackstar, and the concept art was from the same guy who made concept art for Tron. This mobile title really has the production values of a hollywood blockbuster, the same cannot be said about the line up of other titles by STS games. 
*Orbital* - The first game I was pushed to purchase, was showcased by Steve Jobs at the launch of iPhone... still an amazing title in supernova mode.


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks @Anorion. It will be better, if you bulletize the games for easy viewing of others. 

Can't comment on the games you said, as am a WP user and most/all of these games are not in WP as most of the Android devs are not interesting in porting their games to WP. So, here's my turn on WP games. 



*Bad traffic -* got 2 modes - angel and devil. In angel mode, you've to regulate the traffic by manipulating the traffic signals on a busy junction and has to clear some vehicles to get 3-stars. Devil mode is opposite to angel, and you've to crash the vehicles for more score.
*Ballance Resurrection* - It's the mobile version of Ballance PC game. Most of us would've played it already. But it's fun playing in mobile with tilt controls 
*Cut and Hack* - Player has to cut certain objects in the pattern it's shown. More precise cut, will earn you more points. It's there in Android too i guess.
*Hypernaut* - It's an endless runner, where the player will be moving at superspeed avoiding obstacle. Player has to tap left and right to avoid the flying debris.
*Magic Realms* - My favorite TCG strategic battle game. Player will be given with a hero, set of cards - he has to level up the cards and can fight with others for rank. It got numerous cards and more rewards. MR is already in Blackberry under same name. iOS/Android users can give find this as "Elemental kingdoms" in your stores.
*Pako* - Player will given with a car in a 2.5D environment, and he has to evade the incoming police cars without hitting others. It sounds simple, but tough to play.
*Royal Revolt* 1/2 - It's a tower-defense game, where player has to level up the castle with the gold. Gold will be generated as a reward from time to time. Other players will fight you to steal gold, if you've more - so the option is a better defense. It's sort of pay-to-win for easy level up, but you can go your way too.
*Traffic Racer* - Other platforms already have it. So, nothing more to praise.
*Tank Invaders* - Game features Over-the-top view, and you've to fire missiles from top to hit the enemy forces at the bottom without hitting the medic supplies. Health will become low, if certain number of enemy tanks pass through you. Pay-to-win for easy level up, but not needed.
*Tiny Space* - It's a very very simple defense game, but requires more strategy. There willbe 3 nodes - Red, Green, Blue. Player has to select one, and it will produce spaceships sort of thing. You've to defend your node with the ships by simultaneoulsy attacking the others. If (Say,Blue) you attack Red node leaving your node, Green node will attack you.
*Sector strike* - It's a futuristic shoot-em-up game, but with a nice and better design.
*Hungry Shark Evolution *- Other platform users may have already tasted the game, but it made free on WP recent only. So, it's gaining momentum in WP, and fun to level up your shark by eating everything you can tear.
*Traffic Frenzy *- It's similar to Bad traffic which i said in point 1, but with a single mode of controlling the traffic without hitting other vehicles. For each level to progres, you've to complete certain tasks.
*Galactic Rush* - It's a 2D side scroller where the player is an astronaut. He has to jump, dodge certain things while running, without getting hurt by meteorites, falling debris etc., It's fun to play and got excellent design.
*FastBall 2* - It's like the Bounce game which we player in Java/Symbian mobiles but with a different twist.

^ All these games are installed in my mobile, and i play atleast 5-6 daily and others occasionally.   

Apart from this, i like the usual-popular-games like Temple Run 2/OZ, Subway surfers, Angry Birds:Rio, Cut the Rope.,


----------



## amjath (Aug 28, 2014)

I got a game called *crossme *from amazon appstore giveaway. Its a japanese nonogram game. Highly addictive and get tougher with higher levels. It costs around $5, IMO it is worth every penny


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2014)

Anybody here in TDF playing *Elemental kingdoms* / *Magic Realms*? It got a clan concept, maybe people can give it a try.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 28, 2014)

Bioshock just released for iOS
this is what I like about mobile games, we have games from all eras, Wolfenstein 3D, Carmageddon, Re-Volt, KOTOR, Dead Space...


----------



## Vyom (Aug 28, 2014)

^ It's nice that you brought up Carmageddon. That's the game I still play to revive my memories of playing Carmageddon II on PC a decade ago! Thanks to humble bundle for bringing it to me.

I for one have a 3 yr old Android phone. So I play mobile games exclusively on my Nexus 7 that I bought maybe specially for gaming.  And currently I am playing games like, 
*Carmageddon:* Killing zombies and hitting opponent cars to death, just never gets old!
*LYNE:* A nice puzzle game I got from Amazon free app of the day. It's really addictive once you start connecting the dots.
*Sonic games:* Another gem games from Humble Mobile Bundle (that is currently live for six more days)  
*Asphalt 8:* I happen to love racing no matter playing on PC or mobile device 

Games I want:
*Portal!* Rs 596... just can't afford it now. Also, that game won't run on my Tegra 3 chip tablet. What a bummer.
*Metal Slug:* Played the games when I was a kid on game parlours. Might play on mobile device once I revive the game on PC first.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 28, 2014)

Asphalt 8 just got Dubai update 
tracks are similar to Asphalt 7, so that was fun 

that's the only Gameloft title I play though


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2014)

#superhyper is fun... super hexagon + skyroads + endless runner


----------



## Flash (Oct 18, 2014)

How many of you, play a particular game more than 6 months or a year?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 18, 2014)

Flash said:


> How many of you, play a particular game more than 6 months or a year?



Only games like Chess, Sudoku and 2048


----------



## Anorion (Oct 18, 2014)

Flash said:


> How many of you, play a particular game more than 6 months or a year?



everything in my first post been playing for years


----------



## amjath (Oct 18, 2014)

Flash said:


> How many of you, play a particular game more than 6 months or a year?


All strategy games installed in my phone for over an year


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Playing ing Zenonia 3. Stuck at the mission where you have to kill that tentacled monster in the cave.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 18, 2014)

Real Racing 3 is the only game which I played for a rather long time before calling quits. Got to the 6th/7th series before quitting.

Mostly playing Flappy Bird and Swing Copters now.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 18, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Real Racing 3 is the only game which I played for a rather long time before calling quits. Got to the 6th/7th series before quitting.
> 
> Mostly playing Flappy Bird and Swing Copters now.



Can't believe you kept playing Real Racing for so long! It's one hell of a *beep* game. Asphalt 8 spoils you. And if you haven't played Asphalt 8 till now, then don't. It makes you addict.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Easy : virtua tennis... 
Among other games ; 
ReAl racing 3, asphalt 8, gt racing 2( I don't play it now however)...


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 18, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Can't believe you kept playing Real Racing for so long! It's one hell of a *beep* game. Asphalt 8 spoils you. And if you haven't played Asphalt 8 till now, then don't. It makes you addict.



hehe. I enjoyed the racing experience in Real Racing 3 especially when driving from inside the car. Later it seemed impossible to win as so many updates needed gold coins(the "special" coins).
I also played CSR Racing briefly and completed that too.

Haven't tried Asphalt 8 as it's too arcadey for my liking. But now that you said it, I'll give it a try once.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 18, 2014)

It's arcady but also fun. You will finish it pretty quickly though. Some tracks are tough, such as the China one. 
2k racing is cool too

you all play with tilt or touch controls? prefer touch controls.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 18, 2014)

only game i played after captain claw is clash of clans.  and got nes emulator so batman and ninja turtles.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 19, 2014)

Anorion said:


> It's arcady but also fun. You will finish it pretty quickly though. Some tracks are tough, such as the China one.
> 2k racing is cool too
> 
> you all play with tilt or touch controls? prefer touch controls.



Tilt controls. The only game which I played with touch controls was Dr. Driving.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 19, 2014)

omg Dr. Driving was insane. Gfx was bad but the difficulty and challenges were brutal.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 19, 2014)

hehe yeah. Those 90 degree turns and the fight to park in the perfect spot. Played it quite a lot last year.

btw any of you play Virtual Table Tennis?

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sensedevil.VTT&hl=en

It's on iOS too. Have been playing since iOS 4 days.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 19, 2014)

These days i am addicted to Hill climb racing


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2014)

Angry Birds Transformers is launched today in Apple App Stores around the world, with the Android version on Google Play to follow on October 30th.
No word on WP8.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 28, 2014)

Badlands is my second fav after CoC. Its a must play.


----------



## Flash (Oct 28, 2014)

Playstation games for WP


----------



## setanjan123 (Jan 26, 2015)

Started world of goo. Great game. But it is tough


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 26, 2015)

Try out Botanicula, award winning game with excellent soundtrack


----------



## setanjan123 (Jan 26, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Try out Botanicula, award winning game with excellent soundtrack


It's 200 bucks and 600mb. Will have to wait


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2015)

Playing Crossy Road these days. LOL it's great. Got a high score of > 100 already


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2015)

Reached 1st Rank in Virtua Tennis Challenge.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks to [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION], got introduced to *Clash of Clans*. Since then got addicted to this game and playing Daily. 
Other than this, I occasionally play *Smash Hit* and *Plants vs Zombies 2*.


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 2, 2015)

Can clash of clans be played on a 2g connection?? How much data does it consume on average on 3g?


----------



## Soumik (Mar 19, 2015)

Is there an offline action RPG i can pick up for free on Android? 
I played DH5 and was loving it but i cant play it without network on my travels.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2015)

I just completed botanicula, the ending is beautiful


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> Can clash of clans be played on a 2g connection?? How much data does it consume on average on 3g?



yep, can be played on 2g easily. Donno about 3g.


----------



## Flash (Mar 19, 2015)

Currently playing "Age of Sparta", but it's sucking the network connection like an vampire. 

[YOUTUBE]HykaYcPHmO0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 19, 2015)

Anorion said:


> yep, can be played on 2g easily. Donno about 3g.


Okay. Is it a data hog?? How much does it consume on average? On 2g?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 20, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> Okay. Is it a data hog?? How much does it consume on average? On 2g?



Not really a data hog. Depends on how often you play. It feels streamlined.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 20, 2015)

Finished MC 3 and 4 again today


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 25, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> Okay. Is it a data hog?? How much does it consume on average? On 2g?



not much 1MB max per hour (in my case). 

'switch the break' finished it in 2 days 
battlepillars, aa, Odd Bot Out, Monument, Smash Office, 

Suduko and chess FOREVER!


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm here to look for new android games

I'm currently playing the ff:

1. Brave Frontier
2. Clash of Clans
3. Deemo
4. DoTArena
5. Final Fantasy Record Keeper (just started)


I run my games using these:

Dr. Booster (by Trend Micro)

Dr. Safety (by Trend Micro)


----------

